# What would you recommend?



## Ruby_S (Apr 26, 2009)

my puppy hasnt gotten a cut before, i dont know what kind of cut to ask for whenever i take her to the groomers. Any ideas what would look good on her?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I'd go with a puppy cut (same short length all over), but I may be biased as I'm really a fan of the puppy cut


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

I like to go shorter on the body and hand scissor the legs on dogs like that. It makes them look more like a toy and more stylish. Also a round head. Where I live it is called a "Daisy" cut but some people may call it something else.


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

Maybe a "lamb" type clip.. Little longer on the legs so that they don't look so sticky, probably 1/5 on the body with a short westie head. It would really play up her ears...


----------



## Ruby_S (Apr 26, 2009)

i might take her tomorrow, i'll post some after pics if i do


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh, yay.. I can't wait to see what she looks like when she's done...


----------



## Ruby_S (Apr 26, 2009)

so they didnt have an opening on sunday, but she has an appt. tomorrow at 2:30pm. I dont know thought they told me she is too young for an actual cut...to just do a puppy trim(?). ao i'll see how it goes


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

If she's really young, you may want to opt for a bath, brush, nail trim, and light trim; which would include her paw pads, cleaning out her eye areas, sanitary areas, rounding her feet, etc. 

I really don't like putting puppies through "the works" their first time being groomed...some puppies take it well, but others are just too scared, and you may wind up doing more harm than good in the long run for your dog.

Also the 'true' puppy cut is a poodle trim, and has fluffy legs, not just one length all over.


----------



## Ruby_S (Apr 26, 2009)

Yea i took her to Petsmart. They just did the puppy trim cuz they said she was too young still. They did ok....until i got there...they were still working in her and the groomer was getting ready to trim her nails when Ruby fell off the table...t=it looked like she slipped off the leash...thankfully she was ok


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Geepers, after 4 hours, you'd think she could have atleast been finished by the time you got there; and then to have her slip off the table with you there too (a loose loop is a groomer's fault)...not extremely professional in my opinion. Perhaps look around for other groomers now that she's been done, as you will have some time before she will need another groom.


----------



## Ruby_S (Apr 26, 2009)

True...I was planning on looking for a new one...im going to start asking people i know for different groomers recomendations


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

the grooming loop doesn't keep the dog in it.. it works kinda like a slip knot.. it doesn't tie shut.. it's supposed to easily open and close.. if a dog pulls back the head will slip right out of the loop. .. dogs back off the table all the time. so don't go blaming groomers for not have the loop tight enough.. it's mainly there to keep them steady and mostly it's a distraction. dogs get out of them all the time.


----------



## Ruby_S (Apr 26, 2009)

I understand that, but my dog is 2 lbs and she didn just back off the table, she fell off and when the groomer tried to break her fall by catching her somehow she also slipped from her hands and fell onto the floor. im just glad she wasnt injured.


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

Poor thing.. My boy is also 2 pounds a fall like that can seriously injure them. I've caught my own boy from falling several times.. He jumps and just goes right over my arms... It scares the crap out of me...


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

i'd just do a sani trim (round feet, clean excess hair from eyes and bum) until about 7 months when her coat changes. at that point brush daily if you arent already because she will start to matt like crazy! 
then find a groomer you like ask for a #3 on the body with scissored legs, round face with tipped ears. that's the description of a puppy cut for a yorkie.

word to the wise: dont ever ask a groomer for a "puppy cut" it means nothing. Describe what you want. length of body, do you want legs the same length or shaped? ears long or short? what shape for the face?
if you just say "puppy cut" you'll be disappointed when your groomer doesnt read your mind.. and it's not their fault. <take it from an ex groomer>


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

HORSEandHOUND said:


> word to the wise: dont ever ask a groomer for a "puppy cut" it means nothing.


thank you..


----------



## Ruby_S (Apr 26, 2009)

HORSEandHOUND said:


> i'd just do a sani trim (round feet, clean excess hair from eyes and bum) until about 7 months when her coat changes. at that point brush daily if you arent already because she will start to matt like crazy!
> then find a groomer you like ask for a #3 on the body with scissored legs, round face with tipped ears. that's the description of a puppy cut for a yorkie.
> 
> word to the wise: dont ever ask a groomer for a "puppy cut" it means nothing. Describe what you want. length of body, do you want legs the same length or shaped? ears long or short? what shape for the face?
> if you just say "puppy cut" you'll be disappointed when your groomer doesnt read your mind.. and it's not their fault. <take it from an ex groomer>


This is really good advice thank you


----------

